# Zoo Trip #6 - Bugs



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Alien










Eat your greens



















Dragonfly










I'll try and edit up the other animal pics tomorrow and post them.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow... martin, you were not liying about how wild your photos look on screen LOL


----------

